Ask HN: Are we approaching another 2008/dotcom boom crisis? - ryanmccullagh
======
agakshat
While the economy is certainly headed for a few rocky months, I think the tech
sector will bear it out better than average. They are better equipped and
better set up to keep working remotely, less reliant on physical supply chains
which are getting disrupted.

That being said, as the total money available in the system goes down, it will
impact the demand tech companies have for their products.

